# TIRE SIZE



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a buddy that has a 2000 or 2001 Polaris Expedition 425. 

1st Question - What is the best 2" lift for this bike?

2nd Question - What is the biggest tire he can fit on this bike with a 2" lift? Also will it need wheel spacers?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Had a 2" bracket lift on mine. I imagine for that model HL or SATV are going to be the best place to find one.

I had 27x12's an all 4... no rubbing issues. Back then 28's were about the biggest tire, the 29 laws weren't quite out on the market yet. I had no issues turning them, but I had a lot of CV issues b/c of the wide wheels/tires on the front.

If he plans on keeping stock CV's I would stay away from wide wheels/tires/spacers on the front. the CV's will just not hold up. I think he would be fine with a 29 wide/skinny combo on normal offset wheels. Gonna have to trim some on the lower fender flares though...


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

somehow I knew you would be first to respond!! LOL. Thanks for the info 425.

Does RDC not make a 2" for it? I was talking to him yesterday and he said that he found a HL lift for it. I told him to stay away as they bend per your instructions. Will this lift not bend?

Thanks again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubted he was making lifts for older model bikes like that, which is why I didnt suggest one. It will bend when you put it on but, pretty much all bracket lifts that are made out of that material & in that style are going to bend when you tighten them down. SATV's probably do the same thing. As mentioned the HL held up to abuse on my brute, it never broke or cracked, just bent the brackets pretty good when I tightened them down. Made it hard to remove later from the shock mounts.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok cool! appreciate the help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No Prob. I loved that old X425. If it wasnt SRA I wouldnt mind having another to play with.


----------

